# What is the best training reward treat for our pups?



## Lprego35 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi! I'm working on training Skylar. Wanted to know what everyone thinks the best reward training treats are?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Cheerios are great and low in calories. I also use Stella and Chewy's freeze dried chicken which are small pieces.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I use cheddar cheese for outside training when I need to keep Cici focused from other distractions. For indoors or when there's no distractions I use "wag more bark less" treats, and I also started using "Cheese Please" treats, it's like a little cereal box, and the "cereal" is made of cheese, my sister bought it on Amazon & it's made in the U.S.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I use a variety of different treats for Bailey and Emma. I like to use treats that are as "natural" as possible - in most cases, dehydrated meat treats. Some of their favorites are Bravo training treats and Whole Life treats and Stella & Chewy's .


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ones that they'll eat. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Tyler is super fussy about his treats so that was a rough one. You want something that you can break or cute up into really tiny pieces. When we were in obedience school I had one of those little treat bags around my waist and since you do many repetitions of training, it's best to have really small pieces that you can get them quickly and they don't take forever to chew. We use chicken jerky (that I make) cut up really small.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Ones that they'll eat. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Tyler is super fussy about his treats so that was a rough one. You want something that you can break or cute up into really tiny pieces. When we were in obedience school I had one of those little treat bags around my waist and since you do many repetitions of training, it's best to have really small pieces that you can get them quickly and they don't take forever to chew. We use chicken jerky (that I make) cut up really small.


Sue, may I have your jerky recipe? My mom and I are going to try to make our own since that's the only treat Daisy will eat. Kona's chips are like dog crack for her and we have been going through the 16 oz bags like crazy!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Also, depending on how old, I had a hard time finding "soft" ones for Boo. He has the hardest time eating hard things. Now that he has lost most of his baby teeth -YEAH! , I am hoping he will like some of the crunchier ones .


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I reward good behavior with Cheerios....low in sugar and calories and just the right size. Plus, 6 0r 7 at bedtime stops empty tummy syndrome...*


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

CloudStar.com - WAG MORE BARK LESS
Cloud start tricky trainers or soft and chewy buddy biscuits
or CARROTS - for us.. anyway - carrots are a major favorite. cut up into little pieces. You'll need something that they think is heaven on earth!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Daisy is fussy, she likes them stinky,so I use Buddy biscuits,they're soft and scented,I break them up small so she won't get too many treats...


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I do a lot of training with mine because Ella competes on Rally obedience. I like using all natural stuff. Their favorite is Gimborn Pro-treat Freeze Dried Chicken Liver Training Treats for Dogs. I can break it off into tiny little pieces or bigger pieces. I buy the 11.5 oz size bucket.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

luvmyfluffybutt said:


> Sue, may I have your jerky recipe? My mom and I are going to try to make our own since that's the only treat Daisy will eat. Kona's chips are like dog crack for her and we have been going through the 16 oz bags like crazy!


I know. I was getting some USA chicken jerky here and they shrunk the bag and it was about 6oz for $19.99. :w00t: So I started doing my own.
Don't want to hijack treat thread but just in case others want to make their own... I get boneless, skinless chicken breasts --same ones we eat, no antibiotics, etc. Get a thick one and cut into two halves. Make sure you have a very sharp knife. I preheat my oven at 200 degrees. Line cookie sheet with parchment paper. I then put a rack - the grid racks are good over the whole thing and spray with cooking spray. Slice the chicken breast very thin - kind of like when they cut smoked salmon and just lay it over the sprayed racks. Put it in oven for 2 hours. Then with grabbers, turn every piece over and put back for another 1.5-2 hours. And that's it. I then put them in baggies. It's pretty quick to prep and since I work at home I just listen for the timer.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> I know. I was getting some USA chicken jerky here and they shrunk the bag and it was about 6oz for $19.99. :w00t: So I started doing my own.
> Don't want to hijack treat thread but just in case others want to make their own... I get boneless, skinless chicken breasts --same ones we eat, no antibiotics, etc. Get a thick one and cut into two halves. Make sure you have a very sharp knife. I preheat my oven at 200 degrees. Line cookie sheet with parchment paper. I then put a rack - the grid racks are good over the whole thing and spray with cooking spray. Slice the chicken breast very thin - kind of like when they cut smoked salmon and just lay it over the sprayed racks. Put it in oven for 2 hours. Then with grabbers, turn every piece over and put back for another 1.5-2 hours. And that's it. I then put them in baggies. It's pretty quick to prep and since I work at home I just listen for the timer.


 This sounds great to me Sue. I will give it a try  to cut the chicken really thin more easily I will semi freeze it. I usually give them Pure Bites liver treats.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> I know. I was getting some USA chicken jerky here and they shrunk the bag and it was about 6oz for $19.99. :w00t: So I started doing my own.
> Don't want to hijack treat thread but just in case others want to make their own... I get boneless, skinless chicken breasts --same ones we eat, no antibiotics, etc. Get a thick one and cut into two halves. Make sure you have a very sharp knife. I preheat my oven at 200 degrees. Line cookie sheet with parchment paper. I then put a rack - the grid racks are good over the whole thing and spray with cooking spray. Slice the chicken breast very thin - kind of like when they cut smoked salmon and just lay it over the sprayed racks. Put it in oven for 2 hours. Then with grabbers, turn every piece over and put back for another 1.5-2 hours. And that's it. I then put them in baggies. It's pretty quick to prep and since I work at home I just listen for the timer.


Sounds good. Thanks Sue! :thumbsup: I got some organic chicken jerky for B&E a while ago from a local company at a pet event. Emma went nuts over it. Since she can be kind of picky, I was thrilled to see her have that reaction. I'll try your method to make up a batch of these myself, thanks!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

You can utilize different value treats but when learning new tasks, I'd use fairly high-value treats (meaning that the dog highly values it). If your dog is easily food-motivated, a lower value treat (like kibble) may even work. For training purposes, the treats I've found that work best are ones that are easily/quickly eaten likes plain cheerios, zuke's (cut in half) peanut butter, very tiny pieces of cheese, etc... You don't want to be waiting around for them to chew so long as it breaks up the momentum and their attention span is already so limited to begin with. 

Hope this helps! Happy training!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I have used so many things, but lately for Rally and Nosework classes, I use steak, boiled and cut into tiny pieces. 

I also use chicken, but it crumbles apart too easily. 

I sometimes use organic chicken sausages cut up into tiny bites which is high value and makes for a nice alternative.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

When Tessa was working on her CGC, I used baby carrots cut into tiny pieces. She loves those!


----------

